# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Hablemos de pinos

## Miguel Angel RB

Creo este hilo para colgar fotos de pinos o si alguno de vosotros tiene algún pino en casa, nos ponga fotos. 

Yo tengo pinos pequeños desde el Sábado, uno un poco más grande. 

Primero los pinos pequeños:







Ahora el pino un poco más grande que los demás:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Los pinos que ya he mostrado son pinos silvestres

Caracteristicas del pino silvestre:

Aguanta temperaturas de hasta -50ºc

Puede vivir en sombra, mientras que otros tipos de pino no se adaptan bien a estar en sombra

Según he leído en internet, el pino piñonero es muy sensible al frío, con decir que con -7ºc algunos pinos piñoneros se secan....
Pero...aquí en Hellín algunos pinos piñoneros aguantaron los -22ºc del 3-1-1971. Yo creo que es por los años que tiene el pino y lo hace más resistente.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno yo aporto algo al hilo...
Ésta foto es de las Lagunas de Ruidera...

----------


## jason

Compañero Reege, me da que eso no es un pino  :Stick Out Tongue: . POr la zona en la que está hecha la foto puede ser una sabina. Verás si no me equivoco y la fastidio jajajaja

----------


## perdiguera

No, no es un pino lo de primer plano pero los de atrás si que son.

----------


## willi

Subo esta foto de un pino de la huerta de mi tío

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Subo esta foto de un pino de la huerta de mi tío


No había visto antes la foto Willi... :Wink: 

Gracias por la foto Willi, ese pino está muy bien formado, con sus cruces bien hechas y se vé muy sano. :Smile:

----------


## willi

Pinos en el pantano de vallehermoso









Este ultimo esta en manzanares.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Gracias por las fotos Willi. A ver si encuentro yo algunas de pinos y las pongo :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Este es un pino que tiene 25 años y que lo sembró mi abuelo en Minateda, pedanía de Hellín.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola, soy "eldelassetas", pero mi nombre es Elias. Efectivamente la foto de REEGE es una sabina, y los pinos de detrás parecen carrascos, que creo que pueden  ser los mismos que los pequeños de las fotos de Miguel Angel RB, ya que la aciculas son muy finas y las ramas muy poco pobladas. Mira que de donde los cogistes hay de esa especie. Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Hola, soy "eldelassetas", pero mi nombre es Elias. Efectivamente la foto de REEGE es una sabina, y los pinos de detrás parecen carrascos, que creo que pueden  ser los mismos que los pequeños de las fotos de Miguel Angel RB, ya que la aciculas son muy finas y las ramas muy poco pobladas. Mira que de donde los cogistes hay de esa especie. Un saludo.


Hola Elías :Embarrassment: , podrían ser pinos carrascos los que tengo...pero no estoy seguro del todo.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola Miguel angel, fijate si donde los cogiste, los pinos tienen las piñas medianas y muchas en las ramas, porque al tener un pedunculo grande aguantan años en las ramas, y la corteza de las ramillas es de color claro. Elias.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Hola Miguel angel, fijate si donde los cogiste, los pinos tienen las piñas medianas y muchas en las ramas, porque al tener un pedunculo grande aguantan años en las ramas, y la corteza de las ramillas es de color claro. Elias.


Pués entonces si podrían ser carrascos... 

Gracias por la aclaración Elias. :Embarrassment:

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos de un pino centenario que tiene mi suegro en una finca en Flix







Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Con poco te lo declaran árbol monumental y le complican la vida a tu suegro.
Es precioso.

----------


## sergi1907

Un par de pinos en Siurana.



El que se encuentra junto a la pared


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Pues yo "fiché" hará un par de semanas un par de hileras de pinos, sobradamente centenarios, junto al manantial de Vilches, en Hellín. 
No sé que me ocurre últimamente con las fotografías, a ver si hay suerte con ésta... 



Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## sergi1907

Ya te las he arreglado, puede que estés copiando algo mal.

Ese camino en verano debe ser la gloria con toda esa sombra.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Me da vergüenza no tener ni una foto del pino al que más cariño le tengo. Pero sí que tengo de los alrededores.

Sabréis adivinar de dónde son  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Hola Luján, me imaginó que serán de tu querida isla de La Palma. 

Unas fotos preciosas, gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

¿A ver quién sabe dónde estan?

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján, me imaginó que serán de tu querida isla de La Palma. 
> 
> Unas fotos preciosas, gracias.
> 
> Un abrazo


Exacto. Son fotos de La Palma.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Se trata de un ejemplar de pinus halepensis (pino carrasco) que plantó mi abuelo Juan en el patio de la fábricas de harinas de "La Gracia", donde trabajaba, en lo que hoy es la Avda. del Poeta Mariano Tomás.
Y lo hizo en los primeros momentos de la guerra civil, osea, que podemos calcularle la edad fácilmente. 
Un ejemplar robusto, y fuerte que me sirve de recuerdo de aquel hombre que lo plantó en unas circunstancias muy difíciles y bajo el que paso todos los días. 




[IMG][/IMG]

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hola Antonio, es uno de los pinos más altos que he visto en Hellín. Muy curioso que lo sembrara tú abuelo jeje. Mi bisabuelo sembró algunos del parque de Hellín. 

Un saludo y feliz año!! :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hola Antonio, ese pino de justo al lado de la plaza de toros es el más alto que he visto por la comarca de Hellín, los habrá más altos claro, pero no los he visto jeje. Muy curioso que tu abuelo lo sembrará, para mí también es "especial". Hoy se cumplen 6 meses del incendio de la sierra de los Donceles. Donde murieron miles de pinos :Frown: 

Un saludos y FELÍZ AÑO 2013!! :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Hola a todos.
> Pues yo "fiché" hará un par de semanas un par de hileras de pinos, sobradamente centenarios, junto al manantial de Vilches, en Hellín. 
> No sé que me ocurre últimamente con las fotografías, a ver si hay suerte con ésta... 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Preciosa foto, el manantial de Vilches será de donde manan las aguas que luego se encauzan en la rambla de Minateda no?.

----------


## perdiguera

Es raro plantar pinos como árbol de alineación. Porque esos han sido plantados a conciencia.
Como dice sergi1907, debe dar gusto pasear en verano a su sombra.

----------


## albertillovernel

Estaba viendo las fotografías de pinos que habéis puesto y os quería mostrar una que seguro os llamará la atención; no tanto por la fotos -que están bastante forzadas por las condiciones en que las tomé-, ni por los pinos en sí, sino por *el dónde están* estos pinos. La edad de estos especímenes se puede fechar en al menos 50 ó 60 años, ya que han salido en más de un hilo de este foro en fotos _históricas_. De hecho, puede que sean de los pinos más famosos de nuestra página. ¿alguien se atreve a ponerles sitio? (ya sé que hay un hilo al respecto, este desafío es más que sencillo)



Saludos!

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que son los de la finca que se ve desde el puesto de melones, junto a los antiguos ojos. No me acuerdo del nombre y no tengo mapa al alcance, pero creo que son esos.

----------


## REEGE

Estoy con Perdiguera... esa zona me suena de cuando estuvimos en la KDD, que recuerdos!!!

----------


## albertillovernel

Jejeje que hachas estáis hechos! Es la mítica finca de los pinos que se ve en muchas fotos con los ojos del guadiana en primer plano, -y que pudimos apreciar al fondo en la primera parada desde el puesto de los melones-, solo que desde una perspectiva algo distinta. Luego subiré alguna otra en el hilo correspondiente, porque el entorno y las vistas son espectaculares en esta época del año.
Saludos!

----------


## perdiguera

Es que esa finca, aparte de la visita a los Ojos, fue motivo de una discusión hace mucho tiempo, sobre dos fotos, tomadas desde lejos, que yo decía que estaban tomadas desde lugares distintos y más cosas discutimos, con otro u otros miembros del foro, que ya no me acuerdo, y que deben estar por las profundidades de este hilo o de las del hilo de los ojos ya no lloran. Por eso me acuerdo de ellos.

----------


## sergi1907

Este pino se encuentra poco antes de llegar a pie de presa de Mequinenza

----------


## willi

Estos pinos están cerca del rio Azuer, por el carreron.







Este último seguramente derribado por el aire, está en el embalse de la cabezuela.

----------


## sergi1907

El pino de La Palma d'Ebre




Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Precioso ejemplar.

----------

